# Honda stalled out ??



## 1badbrute05 (Sep 21, 2011)

My girlfriends got a Honda rancher 400 at 2005 she was riding and then just shut off 4x4 lights was blinking 4 times I charged the battery and took it out and and ran good for like 4 hrs and same problem what could it be stator not charging does it need battery to run? Any ideas I'm lost lol 
Thanks mike


----------

